# Draft Thread!



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I know it's 20 days, 486 hours, 29201 minutes, and 1752076 seconds away (at the moment)...but I can not wait.

Who do you like - Oden or Durant?

Who do you like in the even we don't get 1/2? Trade the pick?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Oden. If not one or two, trade the pick or trade Pierce for value and draft Wright


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

Get the second pick. Trade Wallyworld and the pick for the 11th pick and Eddy Curry. Draft Josh Mcroberts. Proclaim a victory over the draft as well as acquiring the best center available and the next Larry Bird, start selling season tickets to gullible Bostonians. Plan May vacation in 2008 to China to find posible first overall selections.

--DA.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i almost would rather have the number 2 pick than the number 1...it makes the decision making part of the pick not applicable, which is good since we have ainge making the decisions...then you just take the one of the two (oden, durant) thats still there...win win situation to me...although i would slightly rather have oden


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It's foolish to want the second selection. We could always trade down from one to two and with one you get to decide on who to draft in advance and plan your offseason accordingly.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

If they don't win the lottery they're going to trade down with anyone willing to eat Wally's salary and draft Al Thornton. _Ye Olde Tyme Basquetteballe_ fans everywhere go into mourning.


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Ye Olde Tyme Basquetteballe_
> -ehmunro


easily the funniest thing i've read online in a good long time.

as for the draft, i'm hoping for Oden but i can live with Durant. 

if we get lower than 1 or 2, Celts try to salvage the draft through a trade of some sort ... or bite the bullet and take Brandon Wright.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

DaBosox said:


> Get the second pick. Trade Wallyworld and the pick for the 11th pick and Eddy Curry. Draft Josh Mcroberts. Proclaim a victory over the draft as well as acquiring the best center available and the next Larry Bird, start selling season tickets to gullible Bostonians. Plan May vacation in 2008 to China to find posible first overall selections.
> 
> --DA.



Not that I don't love the trade idea (i.e. I understand it was sarcasm), but Eddy Curry is on the knicks. The Knicks have no chance at the 11th pick, it belongs to the bulls.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

If we get 1: I'd take Oden who goes perfectly next to Al Jefferson.
If we get 3 or lower:
I understand the case for trading the pick, but no team is going to pay more than 30 cents on the dollar for a 3-5 pick in this draft. It just won't happen. 
1. Horford
2. Brandon Wright
3. Brewer
4. Conley
5. Noah


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

silverpaw1786 said:


> *If we get 1: I'd take Oden who goes perfectly next to Al Jefferson.*
> If we get 3 or lower:
> I understand the case for trading the pick, but no team is going to pay more than 30 cents on the dollar for a 3-5 pick in this draft. It just won't happen.
> 1. Horford
> ...


Explain please.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Al Jefferson has a rapidly developing offensive game, especially with his back to the basket. However, from everything I've heard from those of you lucky enough to still be in Boston and/or watching every game, he's been (sometimes) getting beat inside by skilled big men. In my mind a shot blocker who can change shots and help Jefferson on the boards would be ideal to allow Jefferson to make those infrequent mistakes. 

Some people have doubted Oden's offensive ability, and I don't see him as a player with enough breakout ability to have an offense built around him, but he is great on tipins. With two players who are forces on the glass (Kendrick Perkins doesn't quite count because I don't believe he can ever get better than he is at rebounding due to his height, or lack thereof) and can score off those rebounds, players like Pierce, Delonte West, and (the hopefully injured) Wally Szcerbiak can just bomb away without a conscience. 

I will be happy to back this up further if you have questions or problems with the things said above.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

me said:


> Modern NBA defenses require either the power forward or the center to have the ability to defend the pick and roll, along with the more perimeter-oriented players in the league, namely Chris Bosh, Pau Gasol, Mehmet Okur, etc. Oden has the ability to do so, but he is more effective as an interior defender, closing off penetration and defending the low post. Jefferson is best, defenisvely, at center because he doesn't have to worry as much about defending his man, so that he can hide his weakness in defending outside the low post and defending stronger, quicker opponents, since Jefferson is not nearly conditioned enough to defend Elton Brand or Kevin Garnett, for example. In a possible Oden-Jefferson tandem, the need to defend outside the low post would require Oden to guard the pick and roll and the high post big men, negating his defensive impact that would have improved the Celtics if he could stay down low and play more team defense. So, in this situation, the Celtics would not be able to use Oden's biggest attribute and since he is superior to Jefferson and infinitely more valuable, that does not make much sense to me. The Celtics are best suited to match Jefferson with a quicker power forward that can play excellent defense against the opposing big men who prefer to stay outside the low post, but still strong enough to adequately defend the bruising power forward generation that is seemingly dying out. Since Oden is a better player than Jefferson, if the Celtics end up with the first selection and elect to take Oden, it makes more sense to utlize Oden and accomadate his needs rather than construct a defense that would best serve Jefferson.
> 
> In addition, it's difficult for a slashing team to have two low post players on offense. Oden and Jefferson both are less effective ten feet away from the basket, so to have one of them there in a less comfortable area doesn't best use their offensive talent. Primarily, Pierce is a slashing wing player that is at his best when he is using two-dribble drives to draw fouls and get to the line. With Jefferson and Oden both in the post, it's easier for the big men on the other team to shut off penetration and limit the Celtics offensively to a grind-it-out game that places emphasis on something they do not do well, perimeter shooting. You do not have someone to spread the defense. In modern NBA, more teams are shying away from the bruising power forward and center combination and you see more teams having at least one of their starting big men have the ability to step outside to about sixteen feet, at least, and hit the jump shot. This removes a help defender from the interior, giving Oden or Al more room to work and allowing Pierce and company more lanes to penetrate.
> 
> Oden and Jefferson is not the best combination possible.


...


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

If we can force a team into having 4 perimeter players instead of 2 or 3 on offense then that's a victory for us. Any non-suns team wants to post up at least 2 players. Oden and Jefferson can combine to block that.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I am curious if Ainges manlove for Marion will heat up rumors like Marion and #4 for Wally/Scalabrine and #2...

Basically that would give Boston a starting lineup of Jefferson/Horford/Marion/Pierce/West seems like a possible contender immediately.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

That is absolutely not a contending lineup.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I do think that that is a contending lineup. Shawn Marion is one of the best small forwards in the NBA. He can rebound, score, and defend. The addition of him and Horford would make us one of the top 3 teams in the east.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Amareca said:


> I am curious if Ainges manlove for Marion will heat up rumors like Marion and #4 for Wally/Scalabrine and #2...
> 
> Basically that would give Boston a starting lineup of Jefferson/Horford/Marion/Pierce/West seems like a possible contender immediately.


You don't trade the 2nd pick.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> You don't trade the 2nd pick.




i see where you are coming from...and im tentatively agreeing with you...but speaking of the scenario in question...marion is a 20-10 guarantee every night...how much more can we possibly ask from durant?? AND we get rid of wally/scabs...AND we still get the number 4 pick??? doesnt sound too terrible after you think about it


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i see where you are coming from...and im tentatively agreeing with you...but speaking of the scenario in question...marion is a 20-10 guarantee every night...how much more can we possibly ask from durant?? AND we get rid of wally/scabs...AND we still get the number 4 pick??? doesnt sound too terrible after you think about it


Yeah, I thought about it again, you don't trade the 2nd pick!


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i see where you are coming from...and im tentatively agreeing with you...but speaking of the scenario in question...marion is a 20-10 guarantee every night...how much more can we possibly ask from durant?? AND we get rid of wally/scabs...AND we still get the number 4 pick??? doesnt sound too terrible after you think about it



This was exactly my train of thought.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Yeah, I thought about it again, you don't trade the 2nd pick!




becauseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...i would love to hear your reasoning instead of a simple "dont trade the second pick"


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, while I don't agree with aqua in the "never" sense, it would take more than Shawn Marion to tempt me to deal Durant/Oden.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> becauseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...i would love to hear your reasoning instead of a simple "dont trade the second pick"


I don't think it's written in stone that Oden will be the first pick (depending on who's picking) so there's a good chance can end up with either of the top two if you get the second pick.

Having the chance to get Oden, I wouldn't trade for anyone in the league. Oden will be in the league for years to come and will, with the right cast around him, contend and win championships.

Kevin Durant will be in the same boat, maybe a little less in winning, but he'll be a great player. Someone we'll remember for years to come.

If worse come to worst and we really don't like Kevin Durant on the Celtics, we would be able to trade him for a much better player than Marion.

I love Shawn, one of my favorite players (I lived in Phoenix when he was drafted), but he's an aging guy who does not make this team a contender.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Shawn Marion doesn't work in the Celtics's half-court set.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm not comfortable trading a top 2 pick for a guy who just turned 29 and who might not fit into our offense. No way you do that deal even to get rid of Wally/Scabs.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I'd trade that pick for Tim Duncan in a heartbeat.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Please you would get a much better player than Shawn Marion nevermind Al Horford or whoever the pick at #4 would be for Kevin Durant? Yeah right, maybe you are dreaming but nobody is going to trade Lebron James, Dwayne Wade etc for #2 and your bad contracts.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Amareca said:


> Please you would get a much better player than Shawn Marion nevermind Al Horford or whoever the pick at #4 would be for Kevin Durant? Yeah right, maybe you are dreaming but nobody is going to trade Lebron James, Dwayne Wade etc for #2 and your bad contracts.


Which is why the trade isn't happening. Marketable young stars are worth more to these guys than roleplayers.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> I'd trade that pick for Tim Duncan in a heartbeat.


Ditto.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Shawn Marion doesn't work in the Celtics's half-court set.




wally sczerehrjbe and brian scalabrine dont work in the celtics half court set either...because one is always in a suit and one is always playing like crap

the trade in question is NOT the number 2 for marion...it is the number 2, wally and scabs for marion AND the number 4...ALSO, while you guys say you dont trade the 2nd pick, who says we even have the second pick??? there is a statistically BETTER chance that we end up with the 4th or 5th pick than the 1st or 2nd pick...so we could end up with the 4th anyway and still be stuck with wally and scabs...so hypothetically its not as bad as ppl are making it out to be...again im not saying id 100% pull the trigger...but it is not a bad trade AT ALL


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> wally sczerehrjbe and brian scalabrine dont work in the celtics half court set either...because one is always in a suit and one is always playing like crap
> 
> the trade in question is NOT the number 2 for marion...it is the number 2, wally and scabs for marion AND the number 4...ALSO, while you guys say you dont trade the 2nd pick, who says we even have the second pick??? there is a statistically BETTER chance that we end up with the 4th or 5th pick than the 1st or 2nd pick...so we could end up with the 4th anyway and still be stuck with wally and scabs...so hypothetically its not as bad as ppl are making it out to be...again im not saying id 100% pull the trigger...but it is not a bad trade AT ALL


If we have the fourth pick, the odds are that Phoenix only has #s 24 & 29 (because Atnalta won a spot at the top) and the deal would be even worse. We can only comment on the trade proposed by Big Amare, Marion & #4/5 for Durant, Szczerbiak, and Mr. Moobs. That's a mediocre trade. They could elect to pursue much better players than Marion with that pick as bait (because Durant would certainly land you Garnett). 

Beyond this there are some realities you're going to have to accept if you're going to be a Celtics fan for the remainder of the Grossblech regime. The owners don't care, one way or another, whether or not this team wins. This is an investment for them. If the teams wins and fans show up to watch, they're happy. If the team loses and fans still pony up money to watch the games, they're happy. Doesn't matter to them. They're marketers, and they need product to market. Shawn Marion can't be marketed effectively, while Kevin Durant is marketing gold. Ergo they're not swapping the one for the other. If Phoenix were willing to deal Amare for Durant and Wally Szczerbiak Szczuperstar, I'm sure Boston would be all ears. But for a great power 3 and garbageman? No. There's no marketing moolah in putbacks.

If they're picking fourth or fifth, you can expect them to either go for the marketing jackpot (the BFCD) or trade down for a name vet and a player that Danny loves (like say, Sacramento for Bibby & #10). Trading down to 24 & 29 (from 4/5) makes no financial sense to the owners. I agree, it might help make the team a winner again, but winning isn't at the top of the owners' list of priorities. It's eighth and sinking fast. Right now, as fans, the best we have to hope for is a winning lottery ticket, because that's really the only sure way to return this squad to the top. A competent front office would also help, but again, winning isn't at the top of the priority list; so rather than choosing on the basis of competence, the owners chose someone relatively bulletproof due to his association with the '86 Celtics, and who was great at the PR end of the job. As long as the tickets are selling, and the owners are turning a healthy profit every year, things will remain as they are.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> the trade in question is NOT the number 2 for marion...it is the number 2, wally and scabs for marion AND the number 4...


What does that do? Fix another one of Ainge's mistakes?

Having to constantly correct your mistakes, and losing on potentially ROY's and Franchise Players, is not something the Celtics would want to do.



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ALSO, while you guys say you dont trade the 2nd pick, who says we even have the second pick???


It all started when you quoted Amareca.  



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> there is a statistically BETTER chance that we end up with the 4th or 5th pick than the 1st or 2nd pick...so we could end up with the 4th anyway and still be stuck with wally and scabs...so hypothetically its not as bad as ppl are making it out to be...again im not saying id 100% pull the trigger...but it is not a bad trade AT ALL


No one said it's a bad trade, but it's a trade no one would do.

Marion is an all-star in this league, Wally and Scabs are injured and suck, respectively.

But to cancle out a trade we ****ed up on a few years ago, and once again lose a good player in the process, is a bad thing.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> you can expect them to either go for the marketing jackpot (the BFCD)


BFCD, absolutely love it! :lol:


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

ehmunro said:


> If we have the fourth pick, the odds are that Phoenix only has #s 24 & 29 (because Atnalta won a spot at the top) and the deal would be even worse. We can only comment on the trade proposed by Big Amare, Marion & #4/5 for Durant, Szczerbiak, and Mr. Moobs. That's a mediocre trade. They could elect to pursue much better players than Marion with that pick as bait (because Durant would certainly land you Garnett).
> 
> Beyond this there are some realities you're going to have to accept if you're going to be a Celtics fan for the remainder of the Grossblech regime. The owners don't care, one way or another, whether or not this team wins. This is an investment for them. If the teams wins and fans show up to watch, they're happy. If the team loses and fans still pony up money to watch the games, they're happy. Doesn't matter to them. They're marketers, and they need product to market. Shawn Marion can't be marketed effectively, while Kevin Durant is marketing gold. Ergo they're not swapping the one for the other. If Phoenix were willing to deal Amare for Durant and Wally Szczerbiak Szczuperstar, I'm sure Boston would be all ears. But for a great power 3 and garbageman? No. There's no marketing moolah in putbacks.
> 
> If they're picking fourth or fifth, you can expect them to either go for the marketing jackpot (the BFCD) or trade down for a name vet and a player that Danny loves (like say, Sacramento for Bibby & #10). Trading down to 24 & 29 (from 4/5) makes no financial sense to the owners. I agree, it might help make the team a winner again, but winning isn't at the top of the owners' list of priorities. It's eighth and sinking fast. Right now, as fans, the best we have to hope for is a winning lottery ticket, because that's really the only sure way to return this squad to the top. A competent front office would also help, but again, winning isn't at the top of the priority list; so rather than choosing on the basis of competence, the owners chose someone relatively bulletproof due to his association with the '86 Celtics, and who was great at the PR end of the job. As long as the tickets are selling, and the owners are turning a healthy profit every year, things will remain as they are.


As much as I hate the truth you speak, you're spot on. We better get the numbers 1 or 2 otherwise we should reload for the 2013 draft. Optimistically. 

The thought of Delonte's idol in Bibby in green made me throw up a little. Do we really need another undersized 2? 

Only 12 more days and I can finally decide whether or not I'm going to watch the C's for the next year. 

Otherwise Aqua's enjoyment of the BFCD tag will be the high point of the 2008 season. (I love that one too)


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

DaBosox said:


> The thought of Delonte's idol in Bibby in green made me throw up a little. Do we really need another undersized 2?


Right now Wally's bid the price of an impact vet up (because Wally is one of those "What are you willing to pay me to take him off your hands?"-level players) to levels that DJ DAingermouth & Gyp are uncomfortable with. If Boston can't make a deal for an impact vet on draft day, I can see Danny making a temp trade for an easier to deal vet. A trade down that lands him someone like Al Thornton, and a player that still has positive value (even if it's not much) would make it easier on him in future trades (though I don't think Bibby's shelf life has a lot of years on it). I wouldn't call it a great deal, but Danny's made a number of these "trades to help me make later trades" deals before, so I wouldn't be shocked by it. Two other scenarios I could see would be swaps with Charlotte for Knight & Wallace or Chicago for Hinrich (although that trade is probably way too complex to happen).



DaBosox said:


> Otherwise Aqua's enjoyment of the BFCD tag will be the high point of the 2008 season. (I love that one too)


We need to get Bob & AC posting here, damnit.


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

ehmunro said:


> Right now Wally's bid the price of an impact vet up (because Wally is one of those "What are you willing to pay me to take him off your hands?"-level players) to levels that DJ DAingermouth & Gyp are uncomfortable with. If Boston can't make a deal for an impact vet on draft day, I can see Danny making a temp trade for an easier to deal vet. A trade down that lands him someone like Al Thornton, and a player that still has positive value (even if it's not much) would make it easier on him in future trades (though I don't think Bibby's shelf life has a lot of years on it). I wouldn't call it a great deal, but Danny's made a number of these "trades to help me make later trades" deals before, so I wouldn't be shocked by it. Two other scenarios I could see would be swaps with Charlotte for Knight & Wallace or Chicago for Hinrich (although that trade is probably way too complex to happen).


I agree that he has a history of making these types of trades, but my hope is that as the situation changes he can learn that different types of trades are needed. Like the Joe Johnson for Rodgers and Delk trade back in the day....we were contenders that year and made the ECF because someone decided to step up and put some steel ones on the table. In other words making a risky trade when the pieces start coming together instead of saving a couple of dimes in future contracts.




ehmunro said:


> We need to get Bob & AC posting here, damnit.


Agreed too...they've forgotten more basketball than I'll ever know. Too bad LCC has crickets these days.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

DaBosox said:


> I agree that he has a history of making these types of trades, but my hope is that as the situation changes he can learn that different types of trades are needed. Like the Joe Johnson for Rodgers and Delk trade back in the day....we were contenders that year and made the ECF because someone decided to step up and put some steel ones on the table. In other words making a risky trade when the pieces start coming together instead of saving a couple of dimes in future contracts.


That trade always infuriates me, because Bryan Colangelo said later that they would have accepted Brown instead of Johnson, but the Pilsbury Draftboy wanted to keep "his guy". If they'd traded Brown instead, and had Johnson to spell Pierce, then Pierce would still have had gas left in the tank at the end of game 4, and the Celtics might have made the NBA Finals, and Steve Belkin might have paid for a contending squad, and we wouldn't be in this mess today. (Larry might not be a great GM, but he's better than Danny or Kevin.)






DaBosox said:


> Agreed too...they've forgotten more basketball than I'll ever know. Too bad LCC has crickets these days.


I just posted a thread over there to see if we could grab a few of them. This place isn't as active as C-Blog, but the retard ratio is far lower here. Importing more intelligent posters could only help.


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

ehmunro said:


> (Larry might not be a great GM, but he's better than Danny or Kevin.)


Reminds me of the south park where they have to vote between a turd sandwich and a giant D. (Apologies Aqua, I just have a hard time writing certain words at work...which is why I masked the filter the other day.) 



ehmunro said:


> I just posted a thread over there to see if we could grab a few of them. This place isn't as active as C-Blog, but the retard ratio is far lower here. Importing more intelligent posters could only help.


I saw that. Nice work there, and I'm already looking forward to AC or FBB's first post here followed by a nitpicky post on a non-issue by some Knicks fan followed by AC unleashing the basketball knowledge equivalent of thermonuclear war. I'm already giddy.

About the Marion and # 4 for #2, Moobsziak: That trade would destroy the fans in Boston after we're rewarded for an awful season with a two dimes for a quarter trade. The press might finally turn on Danny, and that can't happen. 

PS, I'm glad Shira is out there. She seems to be the most objective of the lot.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Amareca said:


> Please you would get a much better player than Shawn Marion nevermind Al Horford or whoever the pick at #4 would be for Kevin Durant? Yeah right, maybe you are dreaming but nobody is going to trade Lebron James, Dwayne Wade etc for #2 and your bad contracts.


Isn't this what we would hope Kevin Durant could become?


Marion has averaged 22 pts /12 reb /53%fg / 81%ft / 1.7 blk / 2 stl and 17.5 pts / 10 reb / 53% fg / 81% ft / 1.5 blk / 2 stl the last two seasons.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

silverpaw1786 said:


> Isn't this what we would hope Kevin Durant could become?
> 
> 
> Marion has averaged 22 pts /12 reb /53%fg / 81%ft / 1.7 blk / 2 stl and 17.5 pts / 10 reb / 53% fg / 81% ft / 1.5 blk / 2 stl the last two seasons.


Durant is not a project. Marion is not a franchise player.


----------



## Jenness (Apr 18, 2007)

silverpaw1786 said:


> Isn't this what we would hope Kevin Durant could become?
> 
> 
> Marion has averaged 22 pts /12 reb /53%fg / 81%ft / 1.7 blk / 2 stl and 17.5 pts / 10 reb / 53% fg / 81% ft / 1.5 blk / 2 stl the last two seasons.


No, I think there are higher hopes for Durant. Something like 28+ pts/10 reb/8-9 fta per game/1.5 blocks in addition to being a team's number one option and crunch time scorer. One downside with him I think is his passing. For the most part, he shot whenever he touched the ball. There were games when he attempted something like 45% of his team's shots. Of course that's not going to fly in the nba. It's still to be seen whether he has the court IQ to manage his game within the flow of his teammates.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

3 days.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Waiting for the lottery is driving me crazy!


----------



## ManiacInsane (Jul 29, 2006)

aquaitious said:


> Durant is not a project. Marion is not a franchise player.


exactly


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

One day.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> What does that do? Fix another one of Ainge's mistakes?


What "mistake" are you talking about now?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mistakes that aqua referred to:

Mistake #1 - Szczerbiak
Mistake #2 - Scalabrine


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

What happens if the Celtics get Durant? Do you keep Pierce and play Durant at PF? Personally I think that would work out. Though Durant is skinny, most NBA teams have at least one Euro-style big man. He could cause huge mismatches for slower players and spread the floor for Jefferson to post up and for Pierce to drive.

Or do you trade Pierce for young talent? What team would you trade him to?


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

If we get Durant, Pierce would play the 2 Durant the 3, then Gomes/Al or Al/Perk for 4/5.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Mistakes that aqua referred to:
> 
> Mistake #1 - Szczerbiak
> Mistake #2 - Scalabrine


And don't forget 
Mistake #0 - LaFrentz to lose out on the R.O.Y.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> What happens if the Celtics get Durant? Do you keep Pierce and play Durant at PF? Personally I think that would work out. Though Durant is skinny, most NBA teams have at least one Euro-style big man. He could cause huge mismatches for slower players and spread the floor for Jefferson to post up and for Pierce to drive.
> 
> Or do you trade Pierce for young talent? What team would you trade him to?


I don't see why Pierce would have to leave. The two of them are completely opposite players.



BleedGreen said:


> If we get Durant, Pierce would play the 2 Durant the 3, then Gomes/Al or Al/Perk for 4/5.


I'd rather have Durant play the 4 and Al at the 5. Al has proven to be a bit ineffective at PF, so let him stay where he's comfortable at.

Plus, Gomes off the bench is better than playing small ball all game long without ever really running.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I'd rather have Durant play the 4 and Al at the 5. Al has proven to be a bit ineffective at PF, so let him stay where he's comfortable at.


I said this in the other thread but everyone said it would be a disaster.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I think its going to depend on the matchups. Theres no way Durant can guard most of the power forwards in the NBA. The kid is still 18 years old! So thats why I put him at the 3 not the 4. But it really wont matter until tomorrow.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> I said this in the other thread but everyone said it would be a disaster.


You had Szczerbiak at your 3, totally different scenarios.

Plus, this is not my ideal lineup, but it's the best one we have.

Of course Durant won't be starting, as Doc Rivers will not play him until the middle of the season once Ryan Gomes gets injured.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> And don't forget
> Mistake #0 - LaFrentz to lose out on the R.O.Y.


I think we should go over all this again. The pros and cons have not been discussed enough.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> I think we should go over all this again. The pros and cons have not been discussed enough.



Well you asked which mistakes I was referring to, Prem mentioned two, and I added the third major flaw in this whole plan (adding oft injured players to the roster with long and atrocious contracts.)

Personally, I have no problem discussing them again, but we can just ask Danny about his first trade as a GM, it was a mistake that even he admited.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Do you feel lucky?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Well you asked which mistakes I was referring to, Prem mentioned two, and I added the third major flaw in this whole plan (adding oft injured players to the roster with long and atrocious contracts.)
> 
> Personally, I have no problem discussing them again, but we can just ask Danny about his first trade as a GM, it was a mistake that even he admited.


I was being sarcastic, hence the "" around mistake. 

Feel free to discuss again, especially the Walker trade. 

Where's my dead horse image when I need it!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Good luck tonight Boston fans!

Here's to your Celtics getting the #1 pick and my Trail Blazers getting #2.

:cheers:


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

B_&_B said:


> Good luck tonight Boston fans!
> 
> Here's to your Celtics getting the #1 pick and my Trail Blazers getting #2.
> 
> :cheers:



You guys need it after last year. Man I felt bad for you.

I said this elsewhere, but Tonight's the night! Time to finally get some payment for this dreadful season with fewer positives walking away than I can count on my hand. I'm hoping that next season we'll be debating things like "Should we play Garnett at the 3 or Durant?" as opposed to "Is Danny the stupidest person in Boston management?"

The options out there if this team drafts high are limitless. If not, well, here's to 12 months of berating comments, calls for resignation, and continued apathy.

So what I'm saying is there's a 38% chance I become Mr. Sunshine or 62% that everyone should steer clear and the mods should ban me now before I do irreprable harm.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

DaBosox said:


> You guys need it after last year. Man I felt bad for you.
> 
> I said this elsewhere, but Tonight's the night! Time to finally get some payment for this dreadful season with fewer positives walking away than I can count on my hand. I'm hoping that next season we'll be debating things like "Should we play Garnett at the 3 or Durant?" as opposed to "Is Danny the stupidest person in Boston management?"
> 
> ...


Why do you say Portland needs it so bad after last year? The Blazers have some of the better young talent in the league, add that to whoever they get this year and I'm pretty sure we will be fine. No offense but the Celtics need a #1 or #2 pick just as much as Portland does.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Fine, if you don't really need it, and you happen to get it - please give it to us!!


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Causeway said:


> Fine, if you don't really need it, and you happen to get it - please give it to us!!


Well I don't mean we dont want it, but it's not going to break either franchise if neither of us get it. Both boston and Portland have nice young talent to build around on top of whoever they get this year. I just felt the poster was overgeneralizing and I really didn't understand why he felt bad for Portland last year when they actually had one of their more uplifting years (due to their amazing draft last year) since their massive drop off from the playoffs and the face of the earth so to speak.


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

JFizzleRaider said:


> Well I don't mean we dont want it, but it's not going to break either franchise if neither of us get it. Both boston and Portland have nice young talent to build around on top of whoever they get this year. I just felt the poster was overgeneralizing and I really didn't understand why he felt bad for Portland last year when they actually had one of their more uplifting years (due to their amazing draft last year) since their massive drop off from the playoffs and the face of the earth so to speak.


They had the worst record, they dropped to fourth in the lottery. Man that blew for them. We're talking about the draft here, when it happened I just thought they got Effed. Better or worse?


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

DaBosox said:


> They had the worst record, they dropped to fourth in the lottery. Man that blew for them. We're talking about the draft here, when it happened I just thought they got Effed. Better or worse?


Dropping to fourth was actually a blessing in disguise, because in the end Portland had the best draft so it really didn't matter.

Either way good luck tonight, Bostons actually one of the teams I wouldn't mind seeing in the top 2, Portland being the other of course :biggrin:


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

JFizzleRaider said:


> Dropping to fourth was actually a blessing in disguise, because in the end Portland had the best draft so it really didn't matter.
> 
> Either way good luck tonight, Bostons actually one of the teams I wouldn't mind seeing in the top 2, Portland being the other of course :biggrin:


I obviously like that scenario!

I just think that the most important thing about tonight is giving your team as many options as possible. First>fifth.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I think 1. Seattle 2. Boston 3. Atlanta 4. Memphis, etc. would be ideal. Seattle would take Durant, I believe, forcing Boston to take Oden. I like Atlanta, so I would want them to take Brandan Wright.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> I think 1. Seattle 2. Boston 3. Atlanta 4. Memphis, etc. would be ideal. Seattle would take Durant, I believe, forcing Boston to take Oden. *I like Atlanta, so I would want them to take Brandan Wright.*


Everyone likes Atlanta, it's the only team where players circle their calendars because they know it's going to be an easy win.


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

aquaitious said:


> Everyone likes Atlanta, it's the only team where players circle their calendars because they know it's going to be an easy win.


If you want to compare apples to apples you could say the same about the C's and Grizz. I remember not a month ago being amazed by how bad these teams were.

Philly tried hard though. They just don't have the horses.

Edit: on further analysis of what I wrote: thats going into the "no ****!" hall of fame. Yikes


----------

